# Agrip, Stipling, Gripall?



## NCHornet (Dec 20, 2006)

I am new to the forum but not new to guns. I carry a Glock23 on a daily basis. I have the Hogue slip on grip and have gone through two of them. They last about a year before they split. I have seen some smiths that do a grip reduction with stipling, I don't really want the reduction as I like the way my Glock feels in my hand, but the stipling looks interesting. I am also looking at a product called the AGrip. I live in a small town so have not felt a stipled gun or one with the Agrip so I am asking your advice. The AGrip says it is easily removable and can be repositioned over and over, this doesn't sound to me like a solid base for a grip. The material can't move, it has to form a solid grip between hand and gun. The stipling looks like if it isn't done just right it could be sharp and uncomfortable, might snag on clothing etc... So please give me your best advice and don't say buy another gun. I have lot's of other guns and like carrying the 23 just fine.
Thanks


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I would like to see Glock come out with some different forms of stippled grips that buyers could opt for. I think if someone who has experience with stippling polymer could stipple to your satisfaction. Glock's top shooter, Dave Sevigny, has a custom stippled frame and it looks inviting - I would love to try it out. You might try contacting Glockmeister or some other specialized Glock supplier and see what they have to say.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

NCHornet said:


> I have the Hogue slip on grip and have gone through two of them. They last about a year before they split.


I agree, I tried a couple of "sleeves" and they are either too thick making the grip bulky, or they are too "oily" making the grip slippery, or they are just not well-thought out and fit like crap.



NCHornet said:


> I have seen some smiths that do a grip reduction with stipling, I don't really want the reduction as I like the way my Glock feels in my hand, but the stipling looks interesting.


The only way to get a good, uniform stipling is to remove at least SOME material. Some folks over on GlockTalk have had good results at honme w/ a mild stippling done w/ a soldering iron.



NCHornet said:


> I am also looking at a product called the AGrip.


I too am looking into the AGrip. It seems to be a viable alternative, not snagging on clothes during CCW and still maintaning a wet grip.



NCHornet said:


> The AGrip says it is easily removable and can be repositioned over and over, this doesn't sound to me like a solid base for a grip. The material can't move, it has to form a solid grip between hand and gun. The stipling looks like if it isn't done just right it could be sharp and uncomfortable, might snag on clothing etc... So please give me your best advice and don't say buy another gun. I have lot's of other guns and like carrying the 23 just fine.
> Thanks


AGrip: I honestly, buy the hype on the AGrip. I don't think the grip moving will be an issue because of the grip's adhesive and the fact that it is one peice and covers 360 degrees of the grip (which would eliminate "rolling". My issue w/ the Agrip is...it's hard to get a straight answer on on how thick it is and, thus, how much girth it will add to the pistol's grip. Still, I plan on ordering at least one, for my BUG/CCW, for a trial and, if it works, order two more for my duty weapons.

Stippling: I do not want to permanently modify my weapons by removing material or changing the basic grip. If I had a competition gun or a fun gun, this might be an alternative. However, I'm pretty anal and would elect to send the gun to a pro, which would jack up the price considerably.

An Alternantive: I have used the www.decalgrip.com pre-cut adhesive grips in both the "rubber" and the "sand(paper)" forms. Personally, neither provides enough roughness for my sweaty hands. They are cut very nicely though.

Another alternantive: I have cut my own grip panels (and several for friends and co-cops) using 3M Stair Tread Tape available at Home Depot and Lowe's. The material is thicker, sturdier and more durable than the DecalGrip's but does not add any noticble girth. A set lasts me about two years when carrying two different weapons everyday (duty/ccw/off-duty/ccw). I have cut smaller enhancements fromt he Tread Tape for the rear areas of the slide, the thumb rests and under the trigger guard (helps maintain grip while firing the smaller-framed and more "violent" sub-compacts). The panels are tackier than the DecalGrip and I have had good results with gloves, in the rain hot, sweaty hands, etc.

Here's a photo of my G21 that I have since "retired" from duty work. You can see how a little patience (making apttern and trimming the panel to fit just right) pays off. 









Again, my only issue is the "snag factor" when ccw'ing or carrying exposed inp plainclothes.

Sorry for the long post but if you're anything like me, this is a subject that I've spent may an hour "investigating" and experimenting and if I can save you some of the headache and money that I spent, then it's worth it.

Thus far, the old adage proves true:
_"If you want something done right, do it yourself."_


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I’ve read that some people use innertube’s over their grip for a non-slip grip. I’d just make sure you don’t use the part with the valve though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Besides cutting out your own version of grip tape which takes patience to make it look good, U can get this here:

http://www.topglock.com/catalog/grips.htm










I'm ALMOST tempted to buy this for my Glock 34...


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

PP914 said:


> An Alternantive: I have used the www.decalgrip.com pre-cut adhesive grips in both the "rubber" and the "sand(paper)" forms. Personally, neither provides enough roughness for my sweaty hands. They are cut very nicely though.


Ship, these are the same grip panels. They are a decent choice for the average shooter. Personally, the DecalGrips have two issues: 
1. They have not proven durable enough for me on duty or as CCW; the texture chips off before long.

2. The texture is not "grippy" enough. I needed something that had either more "bite" (thus, the 3M tread tape) or something made from a completely different material (like the agrip).

For a range gun or use by an occasional shooter, the DecalGrips will work fine.
_edited for spelling_


----------



## NCHornet (Dec 20, 2006)

I have read on another forum where folks used the removable ace bandage material as a grip. Many swear this is the same exact stuff the AGrip is made of, I don't know, but I have some of this stuff from a hand injury. I just may give it a shot and I will let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think the A grip has a felt-type of material on the outside - fromw hat I have seen.

EVery once in a while I see a striple job that looks nice. I find many to look ugly, and I don't care for the chip jobs and reshapes of the grip - they tend to have a striple on the frame to cover this work, and they quite often look crappy...


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I think the A grip has a felt-type of material on the outside - fromw hat I have seen.


Correct. It's supposed to provide dry traction throught he soft feel and wet traction the same way, as opposed to just a rough material w/ a lot of "bite". It seems that the guys that have installed the Agrips swear buy it even though they acknowledge that they are ugly or girly-looking.:mrgreen:


----------



## TJCombo (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a 2nd gen G23 that I used a Houge slip on with, and once the grip aged a bit it got looser, and would twist. I took it off and found an in expensive solution that works great for me. I got some black Coban (it's a type wrap used for medical dressings..it is usually a light brown, but they make different colors-black:smt171 , well, I wrapped the grip in Coban and it is awesome. This wrap does not contain adhesive but is elastic and only sticks to itself. Stays put but you can also pull it off with no residue.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

TJCombo said:


> I have a 2nd gen G23 that I used a Houge slip on with, and once the grip aged a bit it got looser, and would twist. I took it off and found an in expensive solution that works great for me. I got some black Coban (it's a type wrap used for medical dressings..it is usually a light brown, but they make different colors-black:smt171 , well, I wrapped the grip in Coban and it is awesome. This wrap does not contain adhesive but is elastic and only sticks to itself. Stays put but you can also pull it off with no residue.


TJ and others w/ the Hogue (or any other sleeve):

Spray the grip and the inside of the Hogue w/ hairspray immediately before installation. The hairspray acts as a lubricant until the sleeve is in place, then acts as an adhesive once the sleeve is in place, keeping it from twisting and wrinkling.


----------

